
Facebook Braces Itself for Election Results Doubt - ideals
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/21/technology/facebook-trump-election.html
======
TMWNN
>The world’s biggest social network is working out what steps to take should
President Trump use its platform to dispute the vote.

And what about when Trump's opponent and the opponent's party use Facebook and
other platforms (and almost the entirety of the press) to dispute the vote?
Like what actually happened after the 2016 election? The massive, well-funded
campaign fronted by Lawrence Lessig and covertly funded by the Clinton
campaign[1]?

[1] Yes, Clinton ended up losing more electoral votes to defectors than Trump.
But that doesn't change the fact that the campaign existed and received much
publicity, while no media pundit or elected solon ever demanded that Clinton
ever speak out against the brazen attempt to subvert the outcome of the
election.

------
HumblyTossed
> The world’s biggest social network is working out what steps to take should
> President Trump use its platform to dispute the vote.

Does it matter? That's a legal issue. And if the legal issue isn't resolved by
Jan 20, the constitution has a backup plan.

~~~
happytoexplain
Given the attitude of Trump and a lot of his base, it's a distinct possibility
that in such a dramatic situation he gets them extremely riled up against the
opposition, which could easily get to the point where a social media
platform's rules are being broken en masse.

Edit: I haven't read the article, so I apologize if that's ruled out as one of
their possible worries by their own words.

------
me_me_me
> Build Back Better - Biden 2020

I am now convinced democratic party is actually trying to get trump re-
elected.

Worrying about trump's shenanigans in case he looses at this stage sounds
pointless.

Strap in for another 4 years, while us rest of the world get more popcorn.

------
haunter
You mean when Trump wins again the left gets a mental breakdown?

